# Airport Extreme N à 144Mbit/s au lieu de 300



## Membre supprimé 506312 (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un Mac Book Pro early 2009 et une airport extreme double bande. Lorsque je consulte la vitesse de connexion dans l'utilitaire réseau il est affiché 144 Mbit/s. Hors, je sais que le wifi n propose une vitesse de connexion de 300 Mbit/s.

J'ai bien réglé les préférences comme suit :

Radio Mode: 802.11n only ( 5Ghz )

Use Wide Channel : checked

Multicast Rate : 6Mbps

Country: j'ai essayé différents pays après avoir lu que cela pouvait avoir une influence ( Danemark, Irlande, Australie ) mais rien à faire le débit est toujours bloqué à 144 Mbit/s.

Une idée ?
Merci d'avance 
Matthieu


----------



## ntx (14 Mars 2011)

ghostichou a dit:


> Hors, je sais que le wifi n propose une vitesse de connexion de 300 Mbit/s.


Débit théorique maximum, uniquement possible dans des conditions de transmission plus qu'optimales  Si tu espères les atteindre, tu rêves 

Dixit Wikipedia :


> Le débit théorique atteint les 300 Mbit/s (débit réel de 100 Mbit/s dans un rayon de 100 mètres)



Aucun système de transmission n'atteint ses débits théoriques, ni en radio ni en filaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 506312 (15 Mars 2011)

Merci de ta réponse. Je sais que je pourrai pas atteindre des débits théoriques. Lorsque je place le MacBook à plusieurs mètre ou sur la borne extrême le débit reste à 144 mbit/s. 144 mbit/s correspond à une vitesse en n en mode comptibilite n+g. Pour avoir 300 mbits il faut passer en 5ghz et en mode n only. Ce que j'ai fait mais le débit reste à 144, peu importe la distance entre la borne et le MacBook.


----------



## bobywankenoby (16 Mars 2011)

ghostichou a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse. Je sais que je pourrai pas atteindre des débits théoriques. Lorsque je place le MacBook à plusieurs mètre ou sur la borne extrême le débit reste à 144 mbit/s. 144 mbit/s correspond à une vitesse en n en mode comptibilite n+g. Pour avoir 300 mbits il faut passer en 5ghz et en mode n only. Ce que j'ai fait mais le débit reste à 144, peu importe la distance entre la borne et le MacBook.


Bonjour,
C'est quoi comme routeur wifi?
Sur mon dlink DIR 625, je ne suis pas aussi rapide, mais je ne l'ai pas configuré...
Bref, sur ce routeur, lorsqu'on choisit une sécurité de connexion par mot de passe, il faut au minimum choisir du WPA2 pour "avoir droit" au wifi N.
Si on choisit une clé plus simple (par exemple du WEP), la connexion restera en G...
En espérant que ça puisse faire avancer le schmilblik...
slts


----------



## sebjean (21 Mars 2011)

Le débit théorique est de 300Mbits, mais il doit s'agir de full duplex.
Ce qui signifie un maximum de 150Mbits pour la connexion depuis ton Mac.

Je peux me tromper, mais je pense que c'est un piste à creuser.
Tout comme toi, je plafonne à 130Mbits en étant à moins de 10m de la borne.


----------



## Peter M Calloway (21 Mars 2011)

D'ailleurs avec ou sans "Wide Channel", je ne vois pas la différence.
C'est identique chez vous ?


----------



## Jean-marie B (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond un 1mégabyte par rapport à un mégabits.
Mais je viens de faire un essai

Un nas sinology connecté a une airport extrème et un macbookpro connecté en wifi a la borne.

en transférant des fichiers du nas vers le MacBook pro en wifi, j'ai atteint un maximum de 13 mégabyte par seconde.

Si cela peut t'aider.
jm


----------



## ntx (21 Mars 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond un 1mégabyte par rapport à un mégabits.


1 byte = 1 octet


> en transférant des fichiers du nas vers le MacBook pro en wifi, j'ai atteint un maximum de 13 mégabyte par seconde.


104 MBits

Il faut vous l'expliquer comment : ces débits sont théoriques !!! Tout comme de l'éthernet GB ne débitera jamais 1 GBits, mais plutôt 400-500 Mbits.


----------



## Peter M Calloway (21 Mars 2011)

Débit théorique ou non, là n'est pas la question, IMHO.
L'objectif est de savoir à combien on peut s'approcher de ce maximum théorique, en fonction des différents paramètres de la borne.


----------



## Larme (21 Mars 2011)

Puis-je savoir pourquoi tu as réellement besoin de ces 300 Mbits ? Dans la majorité des cas, on se contente largement de ce qu'on a, sans ressentir le besoin d'avoir plus rapide...


----------



## ntx (21 Mars 2011)

Peter M Calloway a dit:


> Débit théorique ou non, là n'est pas la question, IMHO.
> L'objectif est de savoir à combien on peut s'approcher de ce maximum théorique, en fonction des différents paramètres de la borne.


On va se répéter : entre 1/3 et 1/2 me semble vraisemblable.


----------



## Jean-marie B (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
En ce qui me concerne, je me fiche de la vitesse que j'ai en wifi, c'est juste pour lui donner un exemple supplémentaire.

Le wifi ne me sert que pour mon Iphone et pour mon MacBook Pro.

jm


----------



## Peter M Calloway (21 Mars 2011)

source: http://compnetworking.about.com/od/wireless/f/80211n-300-mbps.htm

Le "wide channel" sera désactivé automatiquement si il y a des interférences avec les réseaux voisins. Le débit théorique passant alors de 300Mbps à 150Mbps (divisions par deux, car deux fois moins de fréquences utilisées).
Les 144Mbits constatés par 'ghostichou' sont donc plutôt bon si l'on considère qu'il y a un autre réseau WIFI dans les parages (ou un micro-ondes en marche, un halogène, etc).

Ce fonctionnement est spécifique au 802.11n.


Me concernant, j'ai du mal à faire passer une vidéo 1080p via le wifi. D'où la recherche de perfs.


----------



## Jean-marie B (21 Mars 2011)

"Puis-je savoir pourquoi tu as réellement besoin de ces 300 Mbits ? Dans la majorité des cas, on se contente largement de ce qu'on a, sans ressentir le besoin d'avoir plus rapide..."

Bien cela dépend des transferts que tu dois faire ! 

Si c'est pour transférer 10 Mb, cela n'est évidement pas important !
Mais si c'est pour transférer 50 GB, cela à de l' importance !

jm


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
Les tests sont toujours intéressants...
Perso, je pense que si le contexte, c'est un transfert de fichier sur TCP, il y a des chances pour que ce soit TCP qui bride le transfert.
A chaque segment TCP, les machines s'indiquent mutuellement la taille disponible de leur buffer ("TCP Window size" en octets) en réception.
Dans le cas d'un FTP, c'est bien sûr la taille du buffer de la machine réceptrice qui est important. Au plus ce buffer sera petit, au moins le mécanisme d'anticipation jouera.
Bien souvent, on peut constater que pour un même fichier transféré, ça va plus vite dans un sens que dans l'autre.

Si il y a un pb de calibrage du paramètre TCP Window size, en faisant deux transferts FTP simultanés du MAC vers le NAS on dépassera les 144Kbps.

L'hypothèse de Peter M Calloway est une autre possibilité

En règle générale, il vaut mieux faire les tests avec un injecteur, et sur UDP (pas de contrôle de flux!).
Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'entre un débit théorique à 300Mbps et 144Mbps, il y a une sacré différence.


----------



## drs (21 Mars 2011)

alors, sur du filaire, on est content quand on atteint 80% de la bande passante annoncée.
Sur un lien 1gbps, on peut avoir du 800mbpsz si on est seul sur le réseau, en faisant du transfert FTP (et sous réserve de ne pas être limitée par les taux de transferts des disques durs).

Sur du wifi, que ce soit eb b,g ou n, plusieurs facteurs influent:
- l'environnement électro magéntique
- l'environnement architectural
- les interférences
- le nombre de machines connectées sur le même point d'accès
- la qualité de la liaison

Ceci dit, sur ma TC en n 5Ghz, j'atteins les 270Mbps (débit annoncé par le mac). En transfert de fichiers, j'atteins les 100Mbps environ, en situation optimale...loin des 300 annoncés!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

ghostichou a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède un Mac Book Pro early 2009 et une airport extreme double bande. Lorsque je consulte la vitesse de connexion dans l'utilitaire réseau il est affiché 144 Mbit/s. Hors, je sais que le wifi n propose une vitesse de connexion de 300 Mbit/s.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Quoiqu'en racontent les autres, ce que vous constatez dans l'utilitaire de réseau n'est pas normal surtout à quelque mètres de la borne. J'ai eu cela en réglant ma Borne Airport Extreme Double Bande avec mon MBP.

Voici en exemple les réglages de ma borne (j'ai bien les 270 Mbits/s que permet le WiFi du dit MBP 2008 et les 300 Mbits/s sur un iMac 2010.







En espérant que cela vous soit utile.


----------



## jethro2009 (31 Mars 2011)

Juste une indication: j'ai effectué des tests entre une Airport Extreme Dual Band et une Time Capsule Dual Band. Le fichier transféré de l'une à l'autre était une image disque d'un giga.

Voici les résultats:

Airport Extreme en 2.4 GHz: 240 MB/Minute
Airport Extreme en 5.0 GHz: 340 MB/Minute
Airport Extreme en automatique: 630 MB/Minute.


Bien à vous,
JLM


----------



## ntx (31 Mars 2011)

jethro2009 a dit:


> /Minute


Ca fait pas beaucoup à la seconde :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bobywankenoby (1 Avril 2011)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> "Puis-je savoir pourquoi tu as réellement besoin de ces 300 Mbits ? Dans la majorité des cas, on se contente largement de ce qu'on a, sans ressentir le besoin d'avoir plus rapide..."
> 
> Bien cela dépend des transferts que tu dois faire !
> 
> ...


 Bonjour,
Moi ca m'intéresse!
Je ne peux pas lire de la HD depuis mon Syno car la connection wifi sature...ca va pour les divx et DVD mais pas pour les mkv et autres formats HD...
Je suis obligé de copier les mkv en local et du coup le serveur perd de son intérêt...

slts


----------



## fced (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 
je relance le post car j'ai le même problème
Avec mon macbook pro intel core 2 duo et ma borne airport extrême 1ère génération, je n'avais aucun souci a attraper du 300mbps en 5ghz (10mo/sec en download/upload de poste lan eth à poste lan wifi)
Mais depuis un moment je me connectais en mode N/G compatible à cause de l'iphone...

Et quand j'ai voulu réactiver le 5ghz sur mon nouveau macbook pro version 2010, rien à faire impossible d'attraper du 300mbps...
Ma version de firmware est la dernière 7.6.1, et l'utilitaire Airport que j'utilise est la version 5.6.1... La version 6 installée sur Lion est vraiment nulle de chez nulle - comme Apple  Plus de partage d'imprimante, plus de lot, plus de surveillance wifi... bref ils nous ont pondu un utilitaire Airport nul pour les nuls.

Avant dans les réglages de wifi on pouvait baisser le taux de multidifusion, d'ailleurs je crois que le taux par défaut était de 1 ou 2 mbps... maintenant le minimum est 6mbps...

Je cherche des versions plus anciennes de firmware pour faire des tests...
Quelqu'un aurait il une idée pour récup ces vieux firmwares (je ne les ai pas trouvé chez Apple) et pour récup le wifi 300 Mbps Théorique ou pas.

D'avance merci
Céd


----------



## Peter M Calloway (25 Juin 2012)

Alors je suis d'accord avec toi pour la version du Airport Utility.

Cependant, la version 6 offre une fonctionnalité bien sympa: si tu fais alt+clic sur la version du firmware, tu peux réinstaller automatiquement tous les anciens (pas besoin d'avoir l'image du firmware, c'est l'utilitaire qui va la chercher chez Apple). Pas mal !

Ayant des soucis de débits depuis qques mois moi aussi, j'ai downgradé et fais plein de tests.
Mais cela ne change rien :-(


----------



## fced (19 Juillet 2012)

Bon, alors je re-poste les résultats de mes tests de connection wifi avec les anciens firmwares...
Je les ai tous essayé, je suis remonté très loin versions antérieures à 7... Je crois même que j'ai testé des v5, ou quelque chose comme ça...
Et même problème, impossible d'attraper du Wifi 300mbps en 5GHZ... rien à faire...

Dommage qu'on m'ait volé mon Macbook Pro Core2duo à la maison, car c'est lui qui attrapait du 300Mbps, j'ai l'impression qu'avec les versions plus récentes de Macbook Pro ils ont downgradé aussi le matériel.. 

Il se pourrait bien que les cartes wifi intégrées au Macbook pros (le mien est un i5 2.5ghz - mid 2010), soient tout à fait incapables d'attraper du 300Mbps... Peut être qu'ils ont limités à 140Mbps...

Par contre Peter, avec l'utilitaire v5.6 ou antérieures aussi tu peux aussi attraper toutes les versions antérieure de firmware de la borne, ça se fait en 2 temps...
- D'abord on ouvre l'utilitaire puis on clique "mise à jour du firmware interne", puis on annule
- Et ensuite on clique avec Alt ou pas "Mise à jour du programme interne" et là il nous montre toutes les versions possible du firmware... 

Dans un premier temps, je n'avais pas vu ça, j'avais uniquement le dernier firmware - pour ça que dans mon post je demandais si qqun avait un lien pour les anciens firms...

Ced


ps : je me demande bien pourquoi ils ont supprimé toutes ces options (partage d'imprimante, visualisation utilisateurs connectés, serveur radius adresses mac, etc) - C'est pour nous faire acheter la version serveur de OSX ? Comprend pas... Steve doit pas être content...


----------



## GaBbAc0rE (2 Septembre 2014)

j'avais le même problème j ai changer des réglages de canal sur mon routeur que j'ai passer en canal 11 40mhz et sur la carte réseau wifi j'ai changer bandwidth capability en a/b/g : 20/40Mhz et le canal de la carte en 11 40Mhz et j 'avais 300Mbits/s au lieu des 144Mbits/s que j'avais avant 

 je ne sais pas si cela pourra t'aider


----------



## fced (12 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
Avant je ne sais plus quel update OSX, je les avais les 300mbps en 5ghz... Et sans problème...
Je ne comprend pas non plus pourquoi maintenant le plafond est 144 mbps...
J'ai une borne airport extrême 100 base T

Par contre sur les bornes airport, quand on passe en 5ghz, on ne peut pas changer de canal, la borne le choisit automatiquement.
Et bien sur sur Macbook Pro, avec les cartes wifi vendues avec, on ne peut faire aucun réglage, uniquement les préférences réseau...


----------

